# Fantasy Football - Lineup Questions. (Title Edit)



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I was just kind of curious as to how many LJ's out there participate in fantasy football. Me personally, i geek out during fantasy football season, dont even talk to me on Sunday morning as i set my lineups. Ive got 3 teams in 3 different leagues. A 12 man, a 10 man, and an 8 man leagues.

So here it is, spout your knowledge, your sleepers, your busts, your beasts and your predictions for the 2012 fantasy football season.

QB Sleeper of the year: Andrew Luck
QB Bust of the year: Cam Newton
QB Beast of the year: Tom Brady

RB Sleeper: Donald Brown (Im a Uconn homer)
RB Bust: Arian Foster
RB Beast: Chris Johnson


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I know I'm going to lose a lot of man points here, but I could never get into pro sports. I played a lot of sports as a kid and in HS (especially hockey), but I have never been able to watch or follow any pro sports.

With that said my favorite part about fantasy football season is the League usually comes back on. That is one of the funniest shows ever.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

The League is probably the most hilarious show going, love me some Rafi. But, yes Joe, you have lost man points. First your wife does better turnings than you and now your proclomation about sports … -2 man points


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

You're not the only one dude. Funnily, we're the same age, I guess there's some Chinese Snake sign thing with pro sports, cooking, sewing, building stuff in general, and not caring about any kind of stinky "man points"


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Tsss Chris


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I didn't say better, she does more . I haven't posted any of mine yet other than my first. I'll take my -2 points though. I've earned them.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Soda .. how could you? 

Joe - way to take it like a man lol.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Playing fantasy football is out of the question for me.

My first loyalty is to my real-life home team, the Saints. If I had fantasy players, there would be times when their doing well would be counterproductive to what was best for my team. Say for example I drafted Cam Newton. He plays for a division rival. How can I root for him to have great stats? Conflict of interest…. can't do it!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Charlie, i wholey undersstand your point. Im a die hard Chiefs fan and will never ever root against my Chiefs. For this reason i typically wont draft anyone from the Chiefs but last year i did, jamaal charles, blown ACL week 1 … lesson learned.

The conflict of interest is indeed tough to overcome but once you get into it its like crack. Just one little hit Charlie cmon, all the cool kids are doin it lol.

Do you think that Jimmy Graham will reproduce a season this year like last year? His fantasy stock is through the roof this year, going in the 2nd round. TE's usually go very late in the draft.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Graham is an unbelievable athlete. The only things that would keep him from having a great season would be a) injury or b)constant double coverage. And I'm not even sure about b.

Are you guys going to put it all together on offense this year?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Im really hoping that we are. Peyton Hillis looks like hes back to 2010 form, Matt Cassell has Todd Haley off his back, Jamaal Charles and Tony Moeaki are back from torn ACL's, WR Jon Baldwin has had a great camp, we beefed up at LT, and have added some good depth at WR and the OL. D Bowe signed his franchise tender. Things look promising but we will see. The preseason has looked good so far, against the Rams and Cardinals though, not exactly stiff competition. Cassell has completed 75% of his passes and Dexter McCluster looks like he is going to be hard to cover out of the slot. I think the team really likes playing for Romeo Crennel and will play hard for him. Got a new OC, Brian Daboll, last year he was in Miami and made Reggie Bush relevent (im sure you know about Mr. Bush). The year before he was in Cleveland, that was the year Hillis went beast mode on the league. Im optimistic.

I agree about Graham, hes a freak. There aint a LB or Safety in the league that can cover him. As long as he can get off the line hes gonna be better than good. How do you feel about no Sean Payton? Suspending Vilma for the year was crap, Goodell is an egomaniac.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow I didn't get a SINGLE WORD of what you guys just said!


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Sodabowski - Same here. I will say this about the 2012/13 NFL season though.. I really feel the team that can consistently score the most points while allowing their opponent to score few points will take the whole thing.

Write that down


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Soda .. dont worry its English codewords to keep the French out ..


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I love the Bears but don't dabble to much in the F/F leagues.
Drew Breeze is what's going to hold your team together this year Charlie.
it's too bad about that bounty business.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I kind of like seeing Marshall and Cutler back together, even if they are a lil bit whiny. I thought Denver was on he right track with those 2. Urlacher will keep em in check, Forte is back …. could be good things comin outta Soldier Field Eric.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Joe… you are a football expert even if you don't know it!

chrisstef: It's hard to say how much they'll miss Payton. The coaching staff has been together for a while with the exception of the new D coordinator, and Sean never messed with defense anyway. I don't think it will be a huge factor.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I dont think so either Charlie, Brees might as well be the coach out there any way. He probably changes the play 60% of the time any way through audibles and checks at the line of scrimmage. When ya score 37 points a game defense dont matter much … unless your playin the Niners


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll get my solid picks in about week 14. Should have a good idea of who's doing what by then.

I like QB Luck of the Colts
QB Bust is Sanchez of the Jets
QB Beast Rogers, Green Bay

RB Beast is Forte
RB Bust is any Eagle player…......

I can't pay attention to football. I've got the U.S. Pro Cycling Challenge. CT native Tommy Danielson team Garmin had a monster solo day yesterday.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Dan - Once you get em all figured out in week 14 let me know, we'll be starting the playoffs and hopefully i made it in. Gotta make my money back at bare minimum. Took a peek into the cycling, sound like TD's got some hardware. "the next Lance"?


----------



## Joshuah (Jan 10, 2011)

Nothing stated about two of the top scores(depending on league point set ups), Aaron Rogers and Drew Brees!!! Last year I nearly ran the board riding Rogers and Ray Rice.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Both of those guys are without a doubt in my top 4. I had Rodgers in one league and ran the table with him. Ray Rice is so solid because theres no timeshare with another good RB and he catchs a ton of balls. Hes fantasy gold.

So far im drafting:

2nd in the 12 man league
9th in the 10 man league

QB TD worth 6 in both.
0.5 PPR in the 10 man


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Im always excited for FF. I agree with the difficulty of drafting players that aren't on your team, my wife always hates when im ok with a player from my team scoring against my team. I remember a long TD run jonathan stewart had a few years ago against the saints that i didn't hate

and the league is an awesome freaking show

chris you making another trophy this year?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ben - We are going to use the trophy kind of like the Stanley Cup and pass it around to the winner of each year. We've put name plates aroudn the base for the winner of each year. The league is 5 years in and i figure weve got enough room for another 7 years before i have to make another one lol.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's the final shot including the base, that apparently i never posted. The base is a piece of red oak salvaged from a church demo job we did, and the pyramid type thingy is from a souther yellow pine beam. Tutorial on how to cut that by LJ Jim Jakosh. FFL Logo is wood burned Sapele. The football is held up with 2 pegs and rare earth magnets. Fully detachable for Sunday cuddling on the couch.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

How about the real thing?!!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Whoa!

Ya know i tried to made a 3 sided pyramid but trying to figure it out really hurt my brain. That was my original intention but neither my brain nor my skills would allow it. Very cool picture Charlie.

On an aside, ya think they woulda buffed that bad boy up before displaying it.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Well Charlie ive caught about 10 minutes of the Chiefs game tonight and i would like to recant my previous statements about the Chiefs offence. One quarter in and i think we have 13 yards. Watching bits n pieces as they replay on the NFL network. Ill puke if we cant move the football this year.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Now, now… it's only preseason. Way too soon to draw any conclusions.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for talkin me off the ledge Charlie. I got to watch the entire replay and read some of the blogs out there. I feel a little bit better about the beatin we took. Its been soooo long since we were worth a $.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

The jets have a 10 game winning streak in the middle of the season and manage to win the superbowl, you did say it was fantasy and I keep hoping. At least I didn't claim it would be the bills winning a superbowl, even fantasy isn't that deluded.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Now thats funny derosa. I like Rex a lot always have. Tebow i dunno but the kids clean as a whistle and wins like nobodys business. Tough tough conference to play in though.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I had my draft tonight…got a number of targets so that was good, but think I may have targeted too many mid value guys and should have gotten some more from the bargain bin and put some more money into the workhorses…

at least I got a few Saints so my wife doesn't hate me for having somewhat conflicting views this season


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice Ben .. break down the squad will ya … did my 12 man last sunday and i think i did real well. If i wasnt so dagone tired id remember who i picked. We'll continue this after a little nappy poo.


----------



## WoodenFrog (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi chrisstef,, I must have missed this, I love fantasy football! This will be only my second year of playing it
Last year I did not play at all, the year before was my first year and I did pretty well!
I look forward to seeing more of your threads on this…


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

brees and fitzpatrick

brandon lloyd, lance moore, titus young,meachem, laurent robinson

doug martin, sproles, deangelo williams, spiller, and tate

jared cook and jacob tamme

henery and Baltimore DEF

14 man auction draft


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

missed out on greg olsen and maclin both of whom i wanted and i really didnt want robinson but i nominated him and figured someone would bid since he had 900 yrs and 11 tds last year…guess no one else likes the jags either


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I like your squad Ben. People are jockin B Lloyd this year, i have him too. Robinson will produce for ya i think Blaine Gabbart will come around and the game will slow down for him a little.

Doug Martin is gonna be solid splittin carries with blount. Sproles is very solid, i love Ben Tate.

TE's look solid.

14 man league is super deep.

One suggestion is Dexter Mccluster in a league like that hes been Matt Cassell's favorite receiver this year and looks uncoverable outta the slot.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Woodenfrog - Lets hear your squad …. if youve drafted.

Here's my 12 man league squad: I drafted 2nd.

QB - Rodgers, Luck
RB - Charles, S Jackson, David Wilson (NYG), Ryan Williams (AZ), Blount, Mccluster
WR: Lloyd, Steve Smith (Car), V Jax (TB), Blackmon, Doug Baldwin 
TE - O Daniels
K - Hanson (Det)
Def - Philly

I love this team for a 12 man league, i think i stole a ton of guys.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Here it is fellas .. opening night. Im ready to sit down with my little man and watch some football. Like anyoen else who plays this game, we double think our lineups. Post your questions.

W/R (flex) question: Standard League:

David Wilson, Dex McCluster, Steve Smith TB (coming of a foot infection, out for past 3 weeks), or Justin Blackmon?

My gut says play steve smith. My hopes wants Wilson to do well but hes a backup. My heart says McCluster being a chiefs fan.

As of right now im goign with my gut. What do you guys think?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ill be rooting for Big Blue tonight. Ya love em or ya hate em and i dont like me the cowboys.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I think I had Mccluster last year for a bit, but it didn't pan out too well. He is only available in one of my two leagues so i'll have to see how he progresses.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Since I am from KC, I like the Chiefs too. Going to opening game this weekend. Unfortunately being a sports fan is KC is like an abusive relationship. Pain and misery, it is what we do.

McCluster is a tough one. Probably no red zone touchrs for the little guy given the size of our other receivers. So that really reduces him to breaking a long play. For a 2nd rd pick, he is kind of a flop. I will hope for a good season, but not hold my breath.

This is the 1st yr I have played ff w/o Rodgers as my qb. Kind of in shock. But, I did get Brees, so all is not lost.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Shane - thats awesome, opening day at arrowhead. Im wicked jealous. Ill make it there one day and when i do well catch a game. BBQ that $hit up!!

Pain and misery is right though. 1993 was a long long time ago.

I think mccluster was a tweaner in haleys system and no one knew what to do with him. That and haleys jocks steve breastons nuts Watching the preseason he seems unguardable in the slot. A lot like welker. Too fast for backers and safeties to cover. I really like brian daboll as OC. Hell he made reggie bush relative last year. Hes a creative guy.

No issue with brees as your qb hes gonna call all of his own plays with sean payton banned.

Ben - see what he does week 1 against atlanta. The chiefs may wanna slow this game down with dinks and dunks to keep atlantas offense off the field.

Im glad i didnt play wilson last night. He went for the negative french fry.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

did i hear something about wilson crying on the sidelines???


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

lol really??? thats almost as bad as peyton hillis not playing a game last year because of strep throat. I might cry too if my second carry as a pro i coughed up the pigskin.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, he was misty eyed for sure. Old man Coughlin was chewing on him. There is no crying in football…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Hes still better than brandon jacobs.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Not in any fantasy leagues this year, but sure couldn't wait for the season to start.
GO BEARS !


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

arian foster alreay hurt is exactly why i drafted ben tate


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ben tate is legit im interested in seeing houstons oline without eric winston at RT. Big game for the dogs today with NC State comin to town. The rents gonna be jumpin.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

my entire group of college buddies met up for tailgaiting and the game today…wish I could have gone but i had to work…at least i stayed realitvely dry. wish they had pulled out a W, but im always happy when they don't get blown out of the water by a BCS school


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea love me some tailgating at the Rent. Ive got a decent lead on some tight tickets, usualy given to me for free once or twice a year. I doubt ill make any games this year with the little guy now around but if you want em Ben i can keep ya posted.

Our offense looked like puke. Defense looked amazing. Still no quarterback 8 years after Danny O left town. Hell, i bet hes making veterens pay by now in the league. Maybe i want it all too sooon but our D can hang with a lot of teams but our offense, my lord, is it bad. I was really hoping Casey Cochran, the kid from Masuk Monroe, was going to be the savior. Gatorade POY twice in HS and his old man is a legendary HS coach. Looks like hes holding the clipboard this year …. maybe next year.

See any of the demo footage from tearing dow nthe old Memorial Stadium? Manafort was in the with concrete crushing jaws off the end of a giant excavator just mushing columns.

Hows the new house comin along brochacho?


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I knew that memorial came down recently but hadn;t heard may specifics

New house is going slowly, but were taking the time to do it all right and how we want it done. Finally got to use my table saw this week which was fun…miter saw and planer are still sitting in the boxes

How'd your week 1 go? Im leading in both my games going into monday…really glad i started deangelo williams over cj spiller though


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I won in all 3 league. Off to a good start no injuries. Glad to hear the house is comin along, if its anything like mone by the time uou finish youll be startin all over again.

Yup old memorial is gone. Makin way for the new basketball/athletic training facilities.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Hell, i hate when i get cute with my lineups. Put Cutler in over Mike Vick … 4.25 point outta cranky cutler. wtf.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Cutler was a huge dud this week…vick not so much

i started tate and deangelo williams last week, neither of whom panned out so i went with spiller this week. He went off (thank god), but the other two did well too…too bad my 3 starting WR combined for 10 pts


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I started watching the NFL when there was still an AFL! I was living in Wisconsin but I could not get the Packers on TV. I could however get the Vikings and became a fan. Being a Viking fan is like being a Cubs fan, all hope and no glory. They have been to the super bowl three times and came up short three times!

My wife *was not* a football fan but now she knows more about it, follows the games more and picks winners better … go figure!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

my team scored 90 pts against a team that started big ben, jamaal charles, and Ari D. They combined for 101, and the rest of his players added another 50…one of the worst fantasy losses i've ever had.

And damn the chiefs for making the saints 0-3…though looking at the box score clearly the saints didn't do what they needed to close the game and allowed 21 unanswered pts


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Did anyone see the Packers get "screwed" on MNF?*

I am not a Packer fan but that was pure and simple robbery!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

screwed would be the term …. get those refs outta there. Make em kick into a 401k like everyone else, theyre not gonna budge on pensions for part time employees.

Ben - im 0-6 in the last 2 weeks. im pissed. even with jamaal charles going nuts i lost in 2 leagues. aaron rodgers aint helpin me none either. i just traded steven jackson for steven ridley and daniel thomas. needed depth and st louis' schedule is a nightmare.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Just wondering where people stand at the half way point of the season? I'm 1-6 and 2-5, but some of my players appear to be on the up and up. Holding out for two W's this week.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Chris I just checked and was pretty good with quarterbacks. I nailed Sanchez (pure luck). Luck finished 11th as sleeper, Sanchez as bust 36th and Rogers as beast, finished 5th. ESPN.

Running backs, not so much. Forte finished 24. Eagles running back McCoy finished 3rd, hate to see that.

My guess is Patriots and Seattle. Pats by 10.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Man i stunk it uo but almost clawed my way in in 2 leagues.

2 for 6 on my calls. Luck was an 11th round gem and Cam stunk the joint up. My RB calls were pretty awful.

Howd you finish Ben?

Ill try and revive the thread next season. Superbowl pedictions shortly.

Signed,
Desperate Chiefs Fan.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

one league i think i finished 13 of 14, the other i think 11 of 14, but made a run of the consolation bracket winning that and finishing 7th overall

Did this thread start with you trying to organize a FF league for LJers? Or any thougths on us doing one next year? we've got to be able to get a group of 8-14 of us here


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Took down the tree while Oregon took down Kansas st. One point safety????


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I think it would be cool to get an LJ league together for next year. An 8 -12 man would be killer.

I watched some of that game Dan but ended up drooling on myself in the recliner around 9:30 so i think i saw the opening kick off and up until Klien ran one into the end zone. After that it was all puppy dogs and kittens.

Whats this one point safety you speak of?


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Oregon kicking a point after, blocked Kansas St caught the ball, tried to run it out of the endzone, tackled in the end zone. Result one point to Oregon. Happened like ten years ago.

More disturbing, picture of Rex Ryan sporting a tattoo on his arm of his wife wearing a #6 Sanchez jersey.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahh now i see the one pointer. Tricky.

Rex is a mess. Sanchez = CFL. Another USC bum, just like Barkley.

Andy Reid in KC. Stef likey.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

so we gonna do this this year?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ohh man Ive been so tied up with stuff around the house I haven't even done any research. We should do it. Gotta rally some troops and figure out a draft time.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

LEAGUES OPEN ….. http://50.115.35.242/topics/52207


----------

